# Friend willing to sell me canon 50D



## Jewny (May 5, 2012)

Hello, I am very interested in getting into photography and have been for a while. One of my friends was talking to me and said that they would be willing to sell me their Canon 50D with two lenses for $800. I was just wondering if it would be worth it to spend my money on the camera sense I am still very new to photography.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rpm (May 6, 2012)

which lenses btw? otherwise you should always buy a camera you can grow into over buying the cheapest one you can get...the 50D will fit the bill just fine. but you have to ask yourself is  this a hobby you want to develop or it is just a past time for the moment?


----------



## Jewny (May 6, 2012)

Finding that out right now,and I'm only going to be doing photography as a hobby/past time. I don't really want to make a career about it

EDIT: oh and the lenses are a 50mm f1.8 and a 17-50mm f2.8-4.5


----------



## rpm (May 6, 2012)

It's not about a career but what I was asking was regarding the time and effort you're willing to put in. Most people who make photography into a hobby do it purely for the passion of it with any monetary gains as a bonus. If you're serious about it (not talking about making it into a career but purely a craft you want to develop and edplore) then id take up your friends offer.


----------



## belial (May 6, 2012)

Jewny said:
			
		

> Finding that out right now,and I'm only going to be doing photography as a hobby/past time. I don't really want to make a career about it
> 
> EDIT: oh and the lenses are a 50mm f1.8 and a 17-50mm f2.8-4.5



The 17-50 is the tamron I'm guessing?


----------



## Jewny (May 6, 2012)

Ok, I see what you are saying and yes I hopefully want to become more Interested in photography and do it purely for the joy of taking photos.


----------

